# Γλώσσης χάριν: Τόμος αφιερωμένος στον καθηγητή Γεώργιο Μπαμπινιώτη



## nickel (Jan 19, 2009)

*Γλώσσης χάριν
Τόμος αφιερωμένος από τον τομέα γλωσσολογίας στον καθηγητή Γεώργιο Μπαμπινιώτη
Συλλογικό έργο
Εκδότης: Ελληνικά Γράμματα
ISBN: 960-19-0311-9
Έτος έκδοσης: 2008*

Με τον παρόντα τόμο, με το συμβολικό όνομα "γλώσσης χάριν", συνάδελφοι συνεργάτες, μαθητές και φίλοι τιμούν τον Γεώργιο Μπαμπινιώτη.

Περιέχονται τα κείμενα:

Ι. Θεωρία της γλώσσας
- Hansjakob Seiler, "Two linguistic paradoxes and their possible resolution"

ΙΙ. Σύνταξη
- Δήμητρα Θεοφανοπούλου - Κοντού, "Η "ταυτοποιητική" λειτουργία του κλιτικού στη ΝΕ: η περίπτωση του αμέσου αντικειμένου"
- Χρήστος Κλαίρης, "Συνδετική σύνταξη της Τουρκικής"
- Βασίλειος Σπυρόπουλος, "Συντακτική παραγωγή και διεπίπεδα στο μινιμαλιστικό πρόγραμμα: επιχειρήματα από την Ελληνική"

ΙΙΙ. Σημασιολογία - Πραγματολογία
- Σοφία Μαρμαρίδου, "Γνωσιακή προσέγγιση στη σημασιολογική ανάλυση του χρόνου στη Νέα Ελληνική"
- Αμαλία Μόζερ, "Τερματικότητα, τελικότητα και συνοπτικότητα"
- Σταύρος Σκοπετέας, "Ο ρόλος της πραγματολογίας στην επιλογή του μηνύματος"

IV. Μορφολογία
- Άννα Αναστασιάδη - Συμεωνίδη, "Το μόρφημα θεο- στην ελληνική"
- Eleni Efthimiou, "Processing cumulative morphology information in GSL: The case of pronominal reference in a three-dimensional morphological system"
- Ευαγγελία Θωμαδάκη, "Ελλειπτικά κλιτικά παραδείγματα και συχνότητα: η περίπτωση των υποκοριστικών"
- Αγγελική Ράλλη, "Η μορφολογία ως αυτόνομο τμήμα της γραμματικής"

V. Φωνητική - Φωνολογία
- Γεώργιος Κ. Μικρός, "Η προερρινοποίηση στα ηχηρά κλειστά της Νέας Ελληνικής: ποσοτική διερεύνηση της επίδρασης του φωνητικού περιβάλλοντος στην παρατηρούμενη ποικιλία"
- Αντώνης Μποτίνης, "Σύγχρονη φωνητική"
- Μιχάλης Σετάτος, "Παύσεις και αρμοί στην κοινή νεοελληνική"

VI. Ιστορική γλωσσολογία - Διαλεκτολογία - Επαφή γλωσσών
- Vit Bubenik, "Tense and aspect in Ancient Iranian"
- Γεώργιος Κ. Γιαννάκης, "Γλωσσική αποκατάσταση και η έννοια της ευλογοφάνειας"
- Christophoros Charalambakis, "Nikos Kazantzakis: sein Kampf um die Sprache"
- Ειρήνη Καλιτζοπούλου - Παπαγεωργίου, "Γλωσσικές γενετικές σχέσεις, πρωτογλώσσα και πραγματικότητα"
- Γεώργιος Γ. Μαγουλάς, "Η συμβατικότητα (το αυθαίρετο) των γλωσσικών σημείων ως θεμελιώδης αρχή της ιστορικοσυγκριτικής γλωσσολογίας"
- Ιώ Μανωλέσσου, "Γλωσσικές επαφές στον ελληνικό μεσαίωνα: η αντωνυμία "ο οποίος""
- Χριστίνα Μπασέα - Μπεζαντάκου, "Ενδοδιαλεκτική διαφοροποίηση: μεθοδολογικοί προβληματισμοί"
- Θεόδωρος Μωυσιάδης, ""Στρεβλός": "κακός". Ένα γνωσιακό σχήμα μεταβολής σημασίας"
- Νικόλαος Παντελίδης, "Η "ενοποίηση του παρωχημένου": ιστορική προσέγγιση με βάση τη μαρτυρία των νεοελληνικών διαλέκτων"
- Χαράλαμπος Π. Συμεωνίδης, "Το ελληνικό πολιτισμικό λεξιλόγιο ή οι ελληνικοί διεθνισμοί των ευρωπαϊκών γλωσσών"
- Anastasios Tamis, "The Greek language in Australia"
- A. I. Thaworis, "Beitrag zur Erforschung griechischer Lehnworter im Bulgarischen"
- Δέσποινα Χειλά- Μαρκοπούλου, "Από την εξέλιξη των γραμματικών κατηγοριών της Ελληνικής: η περίπτωση του συγκριτικού "παρά""

VII. Κειμενογλωσσολογία - Ανάλυση λόγου
- Αλεξάνδρα Γεωργακοπούλου και Διονύσης Γούτσος, "Σύγχρονες τάσεις και κατευθύνσεις της ανάλυσης λόγου"
- Μαρία Ιακωβίδου και Σταματία Κουτσουλέλου - Μίχου, "Μετριαστικές στρατηγικές της δεοντικότητας σε ακαδημαϊκά και δημοσιογραφικά κείμενα: η περίπτωση του "πρέπει""
- Μάρω Κακριδή - Φερράρι, "Επανάληψη και φυσική συνομιλία: ο ρόλος των επαναληπτικών σχημάτων στην οικονομία του διαλόγου"
- Αικατερίνη Μπακάκου - Ορφανού, "Προφορικότητα και πολιτικός λόγος"
- Θανάσης Νάκας, "Αντιμεταβολή (ή αντιμετάθεση ή "περιπλοκοχιαστό")"
- Κική Νικοφορίδου, "Η "ελεύθερη πλάγια γραφή" ως κειμενική δομή"
- Ελένη Παναρέτου, "Η εξειδίκευση στο κείμενο"
- Ελένη Σελλά - Μάζη, "Κειμενογλωσσολογικές διαστάσεις της θεωρίας και της διδακτικής της διερμηνείας"
- Μαρία Σηφιανού, "Κοινοβουλευτικός λόγος και ευγένεια"
- Αναστασία Χριστοφίδου, "Συνοχικές λειτουργίες νεολογισμών και κειμενικές κατηγορίες"

VIII. Υπολογιστική γλωσσολογία
- Γιώργος Μαρκόπουλος, "Επεξεργασία φυσικής γλώσσα: μοντέλα γλωσσικής ικανότητας ή γλωσσικής πλήρωσης;"

IX. Ψυχογλωσσολογία
- Σπυριδούλα Βαρλοκώστα, "Η κατάκτηση της γλώσσας και η υπόθεση της καθολικής γραμματικής"
- Anna Parafragou, "Representing motion in language and thought"
- Ursula Stephany, "On the development of the expression of simultaneity in Greek children's narratives"

X. Κατάκτηση και διδασκαλία της γλώσσας
- Αργύρης Αρχάκης, "Η διδασκαλία του προφορικού λόγου στην υποχρεωτική εκπαίδευση: ζητήματα, ζητούμενα και προοπτικές"
- Friederike Batsalia, "Bilingualer Sprachunterricht und Sprachvarietaten"
- Penelope Calliabetsou - Coraca, "La crise des methodologies et de l'approche communicative en classe de langue-culture: etat des lieux et perspectives"
- Τριανταφυλλιά Κωστούλη, "Κριτική ανάλυση του γραμματισμού της σχολικής τάξης: βασικές θέσεις και άξονες μελέτης"
- Στέλλα Μαρκαντωνάτου και Μαρία Τζεβελέκου, "Τα ρήματα κίνησης στην κατάκτηση της Ελληνικής ως δεύτερης γλώσσας"
- Ναπολέων Μήτσης, "Γλωσσική θεωρία και γλωσσική διδασκαλία: απόπειρα καταγραφής των διαδικασιών και των σταδίων μετάβασης από τη θεωρητική στην εφαρμοσμένη γλωσσολογία"
- Σπυριδούλα Μπέλλα, "Συνυποδηλώσεις της γνωστικής προσέγγισης για την κατάκτηση και τη διδασκαλία της πραγματολογίας στη δεύτερη γλώσσα"
- Βάσω Τοκατλίδου, "Τα "επίπεδα" γλωσσομάθειας: μια γλωσσολογική θεώρηση"
- Φρίντα Χαραλαμποπούλου, "Η κατάκτηση του λεξιλογίου υπό το πρίσμα της υποβοηθούμενης από υπολογιστή εκμάθηση της Γ2"

XI. Λεξικογραφία
- Μαριάννα Κατσογιάννου, "Διαλεκτικά λεξικά της νέας ελληνικής"
- Γιώργος Τράπαλης, "Λεξικογραφικοί χαρακτηρισμοί στα νεοελληνικά λεξικά: τυπολογία και συγκριτική εξέταση"​


----------

